# natural bio yoghurt



## 14013

hi, ive heard that taking natural bio yoghurt is good for IBS but im sure when ive had it before its gievn me stomach ache, i dont have dairy because of IBS but somehow its meant to be okay to have this yoghurt? so how is it meant to be okay if yoghurt isnt a dairy product?


----------



## 16421

Are u IBS-D or C ? Yoghurt works best for IBS-D. But it does not cause constipation either. Did u determine yourself that dairy products make your IBS worst ?. If so, how was it determined ? I am IBS-D & dairy seems to be good for my IBS. Where r u getting your yoghurt from ?. From the store ?. What brand ?. Does it say there are live cultures ?. Is it plain or with fruits. Does it contain sugar & other ingredients which might triger your IBS ?


----------



## 21902

I have been recently taking a type of yougart called Bio-K Plus dairy-free which is acidophilus. It is natural and has a minimum of 50 billion live active bacteria. It comes in dairy and dairy-free mango flavour. It has helped my IBS alot and I am not sure if this was the type of yougart you were looking for but you should give it a try. My stomach pains have reduced and I feel alot better after eating. It is a bit costly but it makes a big difference. Its about $ 40 CAN for 15 bottles. You would take 1 bottle a day for the first month and then 1/2 bottle after that. The dairy free is great. To find where they may sell it near you, go on there website http://www.biokplus.com and find out. I have been on it for a month and it seems to be improving my overall stomach problems. Hope this helps


----------



## karoe

Thanks for the post about Bio-K. I am looking into probiotics delivered in yogurt intstead of in capsules. It makes sense that there would be more live cultures available....I got the idea for making my own yogurt from reading about the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. Having given up all dairy about 3 years ago, I was skeptical as to whether this homemade yogurt would agree with me. It's not bad! The trick is to "incubate" it for 24 hours (yes, you read that right) so that nearly all of the lactose (milk sugar) is digested by the bacteria. Now that I know I can make the yogurt and tolerate eating it, (actually it's delicious) I'm reasearching which cultures to grow. I currently use a greek yogurt (made in Greece) called FAGE simply because of the taste. I may get some of this Bio K and use it as a starter to get some other culture and see how it works.


----------



## karoe

Update on the homemade yogurt...it gave me a headache after a few weeks so I stopped it, but a week later, headache gone the body still feeling the good effects..formed stool, very low gas and bloat, a few extra pain free hours in the evening. Stay tuned .... wonder what will happen...


----------

